# Question about Miscarriage Timing



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi... I'm wandering over here from Pregnancy with a question.

I went in to the OB on Tuesday for my first appt. Had a vaginal ultrasound that showed a fetal sac that had stopped growing at 6 weeks (and I'm at a little past 9), no HB, no nothing. I'm having the bloodwork done (HGC) to confirm that I lost the embryo and my practitioner told me to expect the miscarriage, but I'm not sure *when* which is making me a little insane... I'm kind of in shock as it is.

How much longer, on average, should I have to wait? I feel very much in limbo and every stomach grumble feels like a cramp.


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

*hugs* I believe I began to miscarry about 5-6 days after the ultrasound. It took about 2 days for everything to pass (that sounds weird...insensitive....) and for the sac to pass.

In all honesty, the waiting was almost harder than getting the news.


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you. It's what I needed to know.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

(hugs) I'm sorry.

My baby stopped growing at around 9 weeks, and I miscarried at 11.5 weeks. So for me, it did not take very long.


----------



## kati_kati (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. Everyone is different, so it might take a few days to several weeks for you to miscarry. I found it very helpful to read this thread on other people's experiences with "waiting" and you will see my story there too:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=404839

Hugs and best wishes,
Kati


----------



## bobbie0253 (Mar 4, 2007)

My baby died at 11 weeks. At 10 weeks we had an u/s and had a healthy baby with a strong hb. The m/c started three weeks later at 14 weeks.


----------



## babyready (Feb 14, 2007)

My experience is very similar. Except that I had the ultrasound at 12 weeks and found out the baby stopped developing at 6 weeks. That was last Thursday. I've had a tremendous amount of cramping but the bad bleeding hasn't happened. I am scheduled for a D&C on Wednesday. I was sure that it would happen before then due to the cramping but it has not. So, it can take a while (It was 6 weeks before I even had mild symptoms.)


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

So sorry for your loss! The actual experience of miscarrying is so different for each person, and for each loss. Each of my m/c's was so different - and reading the sticky at the top of this forum about what to expect was enormously helpful for me - both times.

Take care.


----------



## Beckyt73 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and wanted to know the same. Also wanted to post my "story" and ask a question. Date of last period was March 6. I had bleeding with what I thought was my period from March 30 to April 3 then continued with a brownish discharge for another week or so. I had been feeling nauseas so I took a pregnancy test and to my shock it came out positive. So I scheduled an appt. with an OB, b/c of the bleeding. Tuesday 4/15 I had about 2hours of bright red bleeding, like a light period. I immediately lay down and took a nap. The next day was my appt. and the OB ordered the HCG blood test and an ultrasound. According to my calculations, I should be about 6wks pg, but had an ultrasound on that measured 5wks. The HCG levels on Wed 4/16. were 1800 but when tested again today, Friday 4/18, they decreased slightly. I was told they should have doubled for a healthy pg. Or if it was a m/c, should have dropped down to about 700. I also had more light, bright red bleeding today. So they ordered another quantitative HCG for Monday 4/21. But the OB was not hopeful. The OB said that the levels looked good on Wed but something must have happened right after the blood was taken which caused fetal demise. I'm afraid it was the ultrasound. My chiropractor said there is an association between miscarriage and 1st trimester ultrasounds and they had to do a vaginal ultrasound on me. I feel stupid for letting them do it. I feel like I should have been more assertive and just refused it and gone solely by the numbers in the blood tests. Has anyone else heard of any connection between early ultrasounds and miscarriage?

Also, I did pass something small which looked like tissue a bit bigger than a grain of rice. When I put it in a glass of water it puffed up and looked like it had villi extending all around it. I saw a few little bright red spots at first. Then they turned darker. I saved it in case it was the embro. I didn't know what else to do.

If indeed this is a miscarriage, which I will know for certain on Monday, I want to have it naturally and NO D&C. I hope I can convince the doctors. My husband and I really wanted another baby and I don't want any medical "mistake" getting in the way of that. Thanks for reading and I welcome your advice.

Becky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WeasleyMum* 
Hi... I'm wandering over here from Pregnancy with a question.

I went in to the OB on Tuesday for my first appt. Had a vaginal ultrasound that showed a fetal sac that had stopped growing at 6 weeks (and I'm at a little past 9), no HB, no nothing. I'm having the bloodwork done (HGC) to confirm that I lost the embryo and my practitioner told me to expect the miscarriage, but I'm not sure *when* which is making me a little insane... I'm kind of in shock as it is.

How much longer, on average, should I have to wait? I feel very much in limbo and every stomach grumble feels like a cramp.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beckyt73* 
Has anyone else heard of any connection between early ultrasounds and miscarriage?

I'm really sorry, Becky.







I'm not sure of a connection so just in case I do always avoid first trimester u/s. But that's just my personal take on it. I've also got this thing where I would rather not know up until the point that a m/c happens. I figure the longer I can be happy the better. Not that I think that is what caused your m/c because I know many women on here post-m/c will have many u/s for peace of mind.


----------



## misseks (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry. I know it is a heartbreaking time for you. We all understand.

As the previous posters stated, the timing is different for everyone. I found out at 13 weeks that my sac had stopped growing around 8 weeks. I miscarried around 15: cramped for one day, bled for one days, contracted severly for one with lots of activity, much like labour, thought it was all done, but passed the sac two days later, in IKEA of all places! So, that would be a loooong wait if I had known early on, but I didn't.

My midwife couldn't point me in the direction of any research on the subject re: how long between sac not growing anymore (or no embryo development) to body actually realizing there is no fetus. And definitely no research on time of finding empty sac to time of bleeding beginning, since everyone finds out at different times and stages.

Since the first 12 (ish) weeks of pregnancy while the placenta is developing is mostly an electro-chemical reaction (as opposed to a hormone-induced growth mechanism) it can take a while for your body to say, "Hey wait a sec, there was all that electrochemical activity and we still haven't heard any news from the placenta. I guess there is no placenta (nor fetus) so .... it's time to make space for another pregnancy." At least that's the kind of conversation I have with my body and how I imagine it responding.

Whatever the case, I hope you find peace, and keep us updated.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm in a somewhat similar situation -- had an u/s a bit over a week ago that showed no heartbeat, then another one today that showed just a very slow, weak heartbeat, and the fetus measured about a week behind. This was at my fertility clinic, so they did the first one routinely at about six weeks. We scheduled a D & C for next Tuesday. The doctor will do one more u/s that day to make sure there is no heartbeat, then if there isn't one, will do the D & C. I don't know about how long it would take on its own, but so far I've had no cramping or bleeding at all.


----------

